# 6D autofocus point issue any one have this?



## Marine03 (Dec 28, 2014)

So I've had my 6D going on 2 years now about a month and a half back the farthest right AF point stopped working. Its tries to focus but hunts for a really long time. I have tried several other lenses and all the other points are pretty snapy but not this far right point. I have tried cleaning the contacts and updating to the newest firmware with no luck. I'm thinking I'm going to have to send it into canon for service unless I need to clean dust off the sensor or something?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Dec 28, 2014)

You tried to clean the "focus screen" which is just above the mirror? Try cleaning with a cotton swab, in soft and delicate movements. If it does not work, please send the camera to Canon technical service.


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 28, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> You tried to clean the "focus screen" which is just above the mirror?



Nothing wrong with having a spanking clean and shiny focusing screen, but...



Marine03 said:


> I have tried cleaning the contacts and updating to the newest firmware with no luck.



... the phase af array is behind and below the mirror, not *above* it!

You can see it when you flip the mirror up, for example with the manual lens cleaning option. Chances are that some small dirt/dust particle is above the right af point. Simply remove it there with a rocket blower, even turning the camera upside down and gently shaking might work.

Read this: written by none else but our very own neuro: http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Photography-Tips/canon-eos-dslr-autofocus-explained.aspx


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Dec 28, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > You tried to clean the "focus screen" which is just above the mirror?
> ...


Thank you for correcting my inaccuracy.


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 28, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Thank you for correcting my inaccuracy.



You're welcome, and remember: Superheroes always know how their camera works :->

Btw even *if* the focusing screen is the problem I'd really recommend against cleaning it with anything swap- or cloth-like unless you know what you're doing and the stuff is designed for this purpose like here: http://shimworld.wordpress.com/2008/05/20/dslr-focus-screen-and-sensor-cleaning/

The matte screen surface is very prone to rub off fine particles and you might make things worse - the first choice is also a rocked blower or maybe canned air as the screen isn't as easy to damage as the sensor or af array.

Actually I'd really like to know how cps cleans the matte screen, the last time I had my camera serviced they managed to make it look like new on the inside.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 28, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> Actually I'd really like to know how cps cleans the matte screen, the last time I had my camera serviced they managed to make it look like new on the inside.


 
I think Canon just replaces them. They are cheap, the retail price is $35, but Canon likely pays 50 cents.


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 28, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually I'd really like to know how cps cleans the matte screen, the last time I had my camera serviced they managed to make it look like new on the inside.
> ...



Sure, if there's something wrong with the screen - but in my case the whole cleaning operation was just a nice gesture, and that's why I doubt they'd have replaced anything. Maybe they use some kind of bath like they do when they clean eyeglasses or contact lenses in a shop?

Btw the whole inside looked like new - mirror, af array, everything. But it's my camera alright, I recognize all the bumps on the outside


----------



## candc (Dec 29, 2014)

+1 on not trying to clean your focusing screen. It doesn't affect performance in any way but its super annoying to look at. I have a long history of wrecking them starting with the ae-1p and continuing to this day.seems that everything you try do do just makes it worse. If you get dust under it on the superimposed display plate don't try to wipe it off either. They scratch easily and are harder to replace. My advice is stick with the rocket blower. Now if I can just learn to follow my own idvice then I can stop buying focusing screens.


----------



## TeT (Dec 29, 2014)

candc said:


> +1 on not trying to clean your focusing screen. It doesn't affect performance in any way but its super annoying to look at. I have a long history of wrecking them starting with the ae-1p and continuing to this day.seems that everything you try do do just makes it worse. If you get dust under it on the superimposed display plate don't try to wipe it off either. They scratch easily and are harder to replace. My advice is stick with the rocket blower. Now if I can just learn to follow my own idvice then I can stop buying focusing screens.



+1 easy to mark up that screen


----------



## Marine03 (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks for the help guys problem fixed. I had no idea the AF sensor was so small in the bottom of the camera I had previously been blowing air at the screen up top. But once I used the air down loan at the sensor my focus points started working again. I was | | close to sending it in to canon for repair.


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 5, 2015)

Marine03 said:


> Thanks for the help guys problem fixed. I had no idea the AF sensor was so small in the bottom of the camera I had previously been blowing air at the screen up top. But once I used the air down loan at the sensor my focus points started working again. I was | | close to sending it in to canon for repair.



Yes, dust on the AF array is the usual problem, but something that no one really seems to take seriously, or even be aware of.


----------

